# 2014 fee letter DRI US Collection Points



## johnrsrq (Dec 2, 2014)

14.1 cents per point + $215 base+ 204= your cost


----------



## gjw007 (Dec 2, 2014)

Has anybody gotten the 2015 maintenance fee information yet?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 3, 2014)

When are The Club fees due and how much?


----------



## gjw007 (Dec 3, 2014)

They are due Jan 1, still waiting for assessment


----------



## gjw007 (Dec 3, 2014)

Well they finally posted the bill.  A couple items are included that you can choose not to pay (adra and travel insurance).  The per points maintenance went from $0.141 to $0.14598.


----------



## johnrsrq (Dec 4, 2014)

gjw007 said:


> Well they finally posted the bill.  A couple items are included that you can choose not to pay (adra and travel insurance).  The per points maintenance went from $0.141 to $0.14598.



see post #1 and attached pdf . the price per per is .141 plus other fees. it varies the bill according to how many points one owns/owes


----------



## gjw007 (Dec 4, 2014)

Post 1 is for the year 2014 due Jan 1, 2014, my post is for 2015 due Jan 1, 2015.  I have the information from 2014 as well.  It inceases every year.   The information for 2014 was left up online until they finally updated it with the 2015 assessment

The total maintenance fee depends on how many points you have but the maintenance fee per point remains the same regardless of how many points you have


----------



## johnrsrq (Dec 4, 2014)

gjw007 said:


> Post 1 is for the year 2014 due Jan 1, 2014, my post is for 2015 due Jan 1, 2015.  I have the information from 2014 as well.  It inceases every year.   The information for 2014 was left up online until they finally updated it with the 2015 assessment
> 
> The total maintenance fee depends on how many points you have but the maintenance fee per point remains the same regardless of how many points you have



I stand super corrected. yikes. I had received an email and went directly to the billing section and the bill was missing but as you said, they still had last years summary not the 2015 which is what I was directed to.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, the 2015 fees just appeared on my summary however (1) I am unable to access the actual bill ($835) dated December 3  and (2) despite several attempts to get them to remove an erroneous credit from last year's bill-it looks like my 2015 bill will only be about $35 (the increase between last year and this year).  Maybe an early Christmas present??


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 4, 2014)

Look for an out cry from deeded owners and club members.


----------



## johnrsrq (Dec 4, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Look for an out cry from deeded owners and club members.



just like them all other than Disney lovers


----------



## post-it (Dec 4, 2014)

gjw007 said:


> Well they finally posted the bill.  A couple items are included that you can choose not to pay (adra and travel insurance).  The per points maintenance went from $0.141 to $0.14598.



No included the voluntary charges it looks like my total increase for maintenance and club is 88.00.


----------



## Baldwin (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi, we joined DRI earlier this year. We have 2500 US collection points and were billed $776.60 for 2014. I just noticed that the 2015 dues, $888.95, are now posted in my account. Can this be reduced by opting out of some "voluntary" fees? How do I do this? I do not see an itemized bill for the 2015 fees.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 5, 2014)

Baldwin said:


> Hi, we joined DRI earlier this year. We have 2500 US collection points and were billed $776.60 for 2014. I just noticed that the 2015 dues, $888.95, are now posted in my account. Can this be reduced by opting out of some "voluntary" fees? How do I do this? I do not see an itemized bill for the 2015 fees.



I did not see an itemized bill either for 2015.


----------



## kalima (Dec 5, 2014)

*yes*



Baldwin said:


> Hi, we joined DRI earlier this year. We have 2500 US collection points and were billed $776.60 for 2014. I just noticed that the 2015 dues, $888.95, are now posted in my account. Can this be reduced by opting out of some "voluntary" fees? How do I do this? I do not see an itemized bill for the 2015 fees.



You can send private FB msg to DRI....tell them you want to opt OUT of the Travel Insurance which for Hawaii & U.S Collection $79 and also the $5 voluntary contribution thing...they will then tell you to just pay your invoice without including those items... Also....to see these items: sign into your online DRI account....click on Payment....Click on Payment  again on the next screen...that should open up 4 different documents...the very last document is the one that shows you the breakdown in fees....Also if you are not already a member on the Diamond Members Facebook Group I highly recommend you joining us


----------



## Baldwin (Dec 5, 2014)

kalima said:


> You can send private FB msg to DRI....tell them you want to opt OUT of the Travel Insurance which for Hawaii & U.S Collection $79 and also the $5 voluntary contribution thing...they will then tell you to just pay your invoice without including those items... Also....to see these items: sign into your online DRI account....click on Payment....Click on Payment  again on the next screen...that should open up 4 different documents...the very last document is the one that shows you the breakdown in fees....Also if you are not already a member on the Diamond Members Facebook Group I highly recommend you joining us



Thanks Kalima. I only have 3 documents so I guess the one I am looking for will show up later. Also, I am a member of the Facebook group.


----------



## johnrsrq (Dec 6, 2014)

kalima said:


> You can send private FB msg to DRI...*.tell them you want to opt OUT of the Travel Insurance which for Hawaii & U.S Collection $79 *and also the $5 voluntary contribution thing...they will then tell you to just pay your invoice without including those items... Also....to see these items: sign into your online DRI account....click on Payment....Click on Payment  again on the next screen...that should open up 4 different documents...the very last document is the one that shows you the breakdown in fees....Also if you are not already a member on the Diamond Members Facebook Group I highly recommend you joining us




 Kalima, do you have a US collection points itemized bill and does it include a charge for travel insurance?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 6, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> Kalima, do you have a US collection points itemized bill and does it include a charge for travel insurance?



What is this travel insurance for, please explain ?.


----------



## johnrsrq (Dec 6, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> *What is this travel insurance for, please explain ?.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> hey Pedro- you answering a question with a question. Who knows?
> 
> Good Sam's is your recommendation right?


----------



## kalima (Dec 6, 2014)

*Travel Insurance*



pedro47 said:


> What is this travel insurance for, please explain ?.



I copy pasted this from one of our members on our DRI Members page rather than type the whole thing again myself:

Topic: Travel Insurance option offered on US collections dues. I just got off the phone from talking with DRI about this insurance. THIS IS TRAVEL INSURANCE NOT THE RESERVATION PROTECTION PLAN.

The $79 Vacation Guard Travel Insurance states that it covers you and your travel companions with coverage for trip cancellation and/or interruption, emergency medical assistance, hurricane and wildfires, and much more for all vacations confirmed using your time or points up to the maximums allowed for an entire year.


----------



## kalima (Dec 6, 2014)

*Yes*



johnrsrq said:


> Kalima, do you have a US collection points itemized bill and does it include a charge for travel insurance?



The bill includes the $79 Travel Insurance....also the $5 optional fee thingy...you can just pay your fees MINUS this if you wish...but email DRI just to have it noted that you are not paying that & they should update your account..I and several others are able to view the itemized bill on our online DRI account: Click on Make A Payment...........then click on Payment again (in dark blue) ....it should open up 4 documents and the last one is the itemized bill. If you are unable to do this then ask DRI and they can email it to you...


----------



## kalima (Dec 6, 2014)

*cool*



Baldwin said:


> Thanks Kalima. I only have 3 documents so I guess the one I am looking for will show up later. Also, I am a member of the Facebook group.



We have been chatting online about this for a couple weeks now so maybe sign in and have a read to catch up


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 6, 2014)

kalima said:


> I copy pasted this from one of our members on our DRI Members page rather than type the whole thing again myself:
> 
> Topic: Travel Insurance option offered on US collections dues. I just got off the phone from talking with DRI about this insurance. THIS IS TRAVEL INSURANCE NOT THE RESERVATION PROTECTION PLAN.
> 
> The $79 Vacation Guard Travel Insurance states that it covers you and your travel companions with coverage for trip cancellation and/or interruption, emergency medical assistance, hurricane and wildfires, and much more for all vacations confirmed using your time or points up to the maximums allowed for an entire year.



Thanks for the information.


----------



## johnrsrq (Dec 6, 2014)

kalima said:


> The bill includes the $79 Travel Insurance....also the $5 optional fee thingy...you can just pay your fees MINUS this if you wish...but email DRI just to have it noted that you are not paying that & they should update your account..I and several others are able to view the itemized bill on our online DRI account: Click on Make A Payment...........then click on Payment again (in dark blue) ....it should open up 4 documents and the last one is the itemized bill. If you are unable to do this then ask DRI and they can email it to you...



thanks, I could not find. Great help!


----------

